# Black Ops III



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

*Activision confirms Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 reveal later this month*

*Definitely From The Future*



			
				PC Gamer said:
			
		

> The suggestion that the next Call of Duty will be Black Ops 3 first came to light earlier this week, thanks to a viral marketing effort on the part of Activision. Now we've got this trailer, leaked [Update: posted by, that is, though Activision hasn't confirmed its source] YouTube user TmarTn, and it seems pretty clear: Blops is back!
> As Shaun mentioned on Monday, it's not entirely surprising: Treyarch is the Call of Duty studio for 2015, and Treyarch, as we know, does Black Ops. The teaser looks awfully legit, too, and fits with our expectations. It's not official confirmation of Blops 3, but I think it's fair to say we're getting there.
> Update 2: Treyarch has all but confirmed that Black Ops 3 is coming, and that the April 26 reveal date is legit. "It feels good to be back," the studio tweeted a few minutes ago, accompanied by an image of the "III" that appeared in the trailer. "It feels even better to be #BackInBlack. Let's do this."
> Update 3: And now Activision has nailed it down with a tweet of its own. "It's official—@CallofDuty Black Ops III is coming this year from @Treyarch," it wrote. The tweet also contained a link to an Activision blog post confirming the April 26 reveal date, and hinted that, while the cat is now out of the bag, "new intel" may continue to turn up between now and then.


*mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/CCLHACfWIAA1irR.jpg




*Reveal Trailer*


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 10, 2015)

There have been so many games in the series that it get difficult to remember the story line.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> There have been so many games in the series that it get difficult to remember the story line.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 10, 2015)

Another COD Fail incoming.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> There have been so many games in the series that it get difficult to remember the story line.



Quite true.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 10, 2015)

I cant forget modern warfare story. the story was amazing in MW-1-2-3 IMO. Dont remember much about black oops though


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Ops 2 was the best CoD game after MW1.. I have hopes for this.. BLoPs 2 story was really memorable..
Blops 2 had major decision points where you get to decide who lives and who dies.. Depending on this the final ending will alter.. I hope that returns in BLOPS 3


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah I will count in for Black ops 2. One of my fav from the franchise.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> I cant forget modern warfare story. the story was amazing in MW-1-2-3 IMO. Dont remember much about black oops though



yup modern warfare story was very good and captivating...


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

*static1.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1179/11799911/2853984-image2.jpg


			
				reddit said:
			
		

> One of the main highlights is that Black Ops III's campaign will reportedly *support co-op for up to four players online*, no doubt a nice addition for fans looking for a more social experience outside of multiplayer.
> 
> According to the leaked materials, the online co-op mode will use the same network infrastructure that supports Call of Duty's online and Zombies modes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

ok here the reveal trailer 


- - - Updated - - -

looks a lot of future techs. bow arrow still relevant in future along with laser weapons. Close combat looks to have better role in gameplay.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> ok here the reveal trailer
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



anyone going to buy this???

Call of Duty games are always costly and don't come for sale either.....

Its a wonder to see how Activision is milking the same Cow for so long...........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> anyone going to buy this???
> 
> Call of Duty games are always costly and don't come for sale either.....
> 
> Its a wonder to see how Activision is milking the same Cow for so long...........



People buy anything which is on sale.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> People buy anything which is on sale.



but these call of duty games rarely come on sale...


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not buying a modern COD game just because my pocket is reserved for something like MGS V , Witcher 3, etc. Whatever game look really good despite being costly. It'll sell anyway for its COD.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> but these call of duty games rarely come on sale...



Not talking about discounted sales. You put anything for sale and there will be some customers for it.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm not buying a modern COD game just because my pocket is reserved for something like MGS V , Witcher 3, etc. Whatever game look really good despite being costly.* It'll sell anyway for its COD*.



true that


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

will launch on November 6th


----------

